
Wolfram Alpha Brothers Bring Computation to the Document  - EricssonLabs
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/06/07/wolfram-alpha-brothers-bring-computation-to-the-document/
======
kylemaxwell
This time, we have some examples (finding object edges in a bitmap). Sounds
like it does for a larger variety of data sets what spreadsheets did for
tabular data.

